# How I got my cats



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

*Tosca *- Two years ago I was going to get an oriental shorthair. Such a striking breed. I found a beautiful red male and was going to go and pay a great deal of money for him. Then I heard about a lady who had some x siamese cats or at least that is what she said and she was asking for £90 a kitten. I went along hoping for an oriental shorthair looking tortie and really when I saw her I knew she was a moggy (although i guess it is hard to tell). Anyway I paid the silly amount of money because I was in love even if looking back I'm sure she lied to me.

*Thomas - *Earlier this year I had to have an operation and we decided that when we got back off holiday this Summer I'd get another kitty. So one day after getting back off our holiday we saw some kittens advertised. We went along and saw the mummy a beautiful tortie female like our Tosca. Thomas had a little black sister. Me and hubby sat down with the kittens and I honestly didn't know which one to pick. The tuxie boy licked hubbys hand and that was it. Thomas chose us.

*Suzie* -Suzie was being advertised free on a ad site because the owner couldn't keep her and another cat who I took for a short time. I went to pick them up. The lady told me they had had their vaccines only oddly enough she'd "forgotten" where she had put their vaccine records and the reason the male wasn't neutered was because the vet had told her males have to wait a year to be neutered. :???: yea. Anyway she also told me that the male got on really well with Suzie. When I got them home the male was biting Suzie quite hard and wouldn't give up getting on top of her so they had to be seperated. I also found a lump on Suzie which funnily enough the previous owner had "forgotten" to tell me about. A couple of days with the male yowling in the kitchen and the impossible situation of Tosca upstairs. Thomas downstairs and Suzie and the male in the kitchen. I was left without much choice but to rehome the male to another family (who totally adored him). Suzie is doing well now. Has just finished her initial injections and booked in for her spay and hernia (lump) removel on 30 of August. The lady had told me she was 4 months witch would make her 5 months now but the vet seems to think she is the same age as Thomas (4 months).

*Molly *- Another case of free to good home on an ad site and she was 5 weeks 5 WEEKS OLD !! I kinda felt at least if I go and get her I can wean her and find her a new home. So I went to get her and my heart melted! We had to feed her with a syringe and she soon became hubby's favourite. If Thomas or Suzie have done anything naughty it's always those cats but if it's Molly he ends up making all sorts of excuses for her lol. Anyway Molly is doing very well now. My plan to wean her and rehome her has failed. Thomas and Suzie love her. It's the cutest thing to see Thomas fall over when she pounces on him because really she musn't be able to actually make him fall over.

So there is the story of our 4 cats. I hope I helped them in some small way and we all have many happy years together


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Great stories! I love adoption stories.

Zipper was actually my granddaughter's cat. We adopted her at 9 years old so granddaughter would leave my resident cats alone. GD was a wild 11 year old that would not listen or behave so we thought a therapy cat would help her with her issues while we had temp custody of her. It did, so much so that after a year to keep my sanity, we sent GD back to her mom and kept the cat. There is much more to the story, but suffice it to say we love them both.

Missy we adopted at 11. She was living in a home with 5 dogs and HATED dogs so was miserable. The POs kept her in a laundry room before rehoming her to us. They found her 6 years previously eating out of a dumpster. She is our favorite - cute, funny and FULL of personality. She is my free cat that has cost us about $4000 in vet bills with many more to come.

Maddie was 3 at the SPCA with a big sign with red letters: *LITTER BOX ISSUES - does not like to be chased or have her tail pulled. *I promised her I would not chase her or pull her tail if she would only use the litter box. We have both kept our promises for over 6 years now.

Jack was 3 and at Animal Control. He was a large black and while tuxedo. He is an even bigger tuxedo now. He weighs over 22 pounds.

Lacey Mae, our newest was also 3 when we adopted her in January from Animal Control. She is a lap cat and a cuddler unless YOU want to cuddle then she gets angry and will nip. She likes life on HER terms but is so adorable. She really has a short fuse which I have pretty much learned to live with. Funny looking, but adorable in her own way. Her adoption photo was so awful that I just had to take her in!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great stories guys! Its nice to know some of the backgrounds. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Amazing stories Marcia. It's amazing what animals can do - I was a bit of a crazy teen and mum got a border collie hoping it would calm me down. Muke the border collie really helped and we spent many happy Summers just roaming together in the woods. Muke has gone to the bridge now but he was a very special animal.


----------

